# Delonghi esam 4000/4200 problem with motor



## skuddvekslar (Mar 6, 2017)

motor wont stop going down when its at the bottom, sounds like its gonna break


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Oddly enough it sounds like the vibe pump in the machine....not the motor moving the brew group?


----------



## skuddvekslar (Mar 6, 2017)

its the motor that doesnt stop moving, is there a bottom sensor which tells it to stop? had same problem last time i cleaned the infusere, then a plastic bit broke off because it woudlnt stop

edit: can send a video of the motor later


----------



## Tito (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi did you ever solve this problem. I have it and am at my wits end. I've tried adjusting it every which way. I can't see an obvious stop sensor. Any help appreciated. I'm on the verge of tossing an otherwise great machine. Tito


----------

